# rs_glied



## böckmann (27 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab schon im internet gesucht habe aber ein Problem mit dem RS-glied.

die Funktion hab ich verstande. Auf den R eingang kommt ein Signal, Das Glied nimmt wert 1 an, wenn S eine 1 hat, hat das Glied wieder 0. Also was an den beiden Eingängen kommt is mir klar. jetzt hat das Glied noch einen Eingang mit den Namen RS. was kommt dort ran?

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!

Gruß 
Dennis


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Mai 2010)

Einen RS-Eingang kenne ich nicht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RS-Flipflop#RS-Flipflop


----------



## böckmann (27 Mai 2010)

so kenne ich das auch nur. Ich beginne jetzt mit SPS-Programmierung und fange an, mit STEP 7 zu arbeiten. An dem SR- Glied steht dran einmal S einmal R und einmal SR. SR und S müssen mit Eingänge belegt werden, R ist optional.
das Glied hab ich verstanden, liegt aber wohl am Programm STEP 7, an der beschriftung, kann mir jemand die Eingänge erklären?


----------



## böckmann (27 Mai 2010)

http://www.sps-lehrgang.de/speicherfunktionen/

hier ist das Glied, mit SR bzw. RS als Eingang


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2010)

Also ich kenne das so, dass einmal Setz und das anderemal Rücksetz dominat ist.
Wenn du dir die Reihenfolge anschaust, wirst du erkennen, welche Reihenfolge was ist. Also was S/R oder R/S ist.,

Viele Erfolg

bike


----------



## The Big B. (27 Mai 2010)

SR bzw. RS Glieder haben nur zwei Eingangssignale, das S und das R Signal. Das was bei den Bildern mit A2 gekennzeichnet ist, ist kein Eingang sondern hier kannst du den Ausgang oder den Merker dranschreiben den du ein bzw. ausschalten willst.
Ich hoffe ich habe damit die Frage beantwortet.


----------



## MasterOhh (27 Mai 2010)

Aso das meinst du.

eigentlich ist das SR bzw RS nur der Name des Gliedes.

SR-> Rücksetzdominant (Siemens) | Setzdominant (IEC61131)
RS-> Setzdominant (Siemens) | Rücksetzdominant (IEC61131)


Der Ausgang der da drüber steht gibt eigentlich nur den Zustand des Gliedes aus (1: gesetzt , 0: nicht gesetzt) also nichts anderes was normalerweise auch bei Q steht. Hat sich halt nur so eingebürgert den Ausgang da oben dran zu pappen statt bei Q ....


----------

